# Big candler county pig



## The black stick of death (Nov 6, 2016)

Got a big ole sow this afternoon lots of porkchops coming scale we had weighed her at 183 the pic don't do her justice saw about 30 first time I've seen them in 2 years and there's a lot


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 7, 2016)

Congrats! Time to fire up the smoker!


----------



## The black stick of death (Nov 9, 2016)

Cooked some porkchops I cut yesterday some good eating


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 11, 2016)

Big ol' girl right there!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 13, 2016)

The black stick of death said:


> Cooked some porkchops I cut yesterday some good eating



Better than store bought ALL DAY LONG!

Congrats on a NICE PIG! Love seeing them look so fat like they just came off of a farm


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 13, 2016)

And isn't is amazing how groups of 30 pigs seem to just Disappear


----------



## Fishwater05 (Mar 10, 2017)

The black stick of death said:


> Got a big ole sow this afternoon lots of porkchops coming scale we had weighed her at 183 the pic don't do her justice saw about 30 first time I've seen them in 2 years and there's a lot



What part of Candler county did that hog come from? I have hunted all around Metter my whole life and the only hogs I have seen or heard about were domestic ones that had recently got loose. I have seen plenty in Emanuel county on jacks creek and the ohoopee, but never any in Candler county


----------

